# Double Barrel Prototype Design



## smokejunky (Oct 19, 2011)

Im new to building smokers and looking for advice.

I have a little cad experience and would like to venture into building my own unique smoker....

I have a few loose ends to tie up on the modeling part of it....

But any comment, concerns or questions would be greatly appreciated!

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-lu04qBOfc8c/Tp8JeRSLkDI/AAAAAAAAA3o/FbtHB_p_G2I/s720/S1.JPG

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ARo0Gbz9WJc/Tp8JeHpFkXI/AAAAAAAAA3c/Q-0EfrNrEBU/s720/S2.JPG

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3rxX9Z3mKOM/Tp8JeMPsBJI/AAAAAAAAA3Y/MQI1RMBkSeg/s720/S3.JPG

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-_VF62dVDrww/Tp8JdZwjKmI/AAAAAAAAA3M/Pq0w0_MButw/s720/S4.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2cUivE71G7E/Tp8JdFYxFJI/AAAAAAAAA3I/3eAa8YykjGQ/s720/S5.JPG


----------



## lovinspoonful (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to assume that compactness is a very important priority for you given your design. If it's not then you might want to consider moving the firebox out from under the smoke chamber as that will give you more control over your temperatures.

Also, your design for the firebox has 32 faces. That is a whole lot of cutting, complicated positioning, and welding, and that's before you even get to the smoke box and the chutes you have leading up from it. Do you have the fabrication experience to tackle something of this complexity? If not I would suggest you temper your ambitions and do a first run with something a little simpler.


----------



## smokejunky (Oct 20, 2011)

Fabrication is not a problem at all........I have accses to some very highend lasers and CNC presses.  Eveything that you see can be produced with ease....That is why my design may be a little "robust".  I wanted to try and break the mold with the average smokers and bring some sort of a new twist to the design, but keep some of the core rules and principles with it.

I wanted function over form most of all....but like I said I wnated to bring some unique new idea to the table.

Thought's?

If you need anyother view of it I can break it all down.

I put in a heat bafle to try and disperse some of the heat evenly throught the cooking chamber.....Not sure if it will even make a difference


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 20, 2011)

*Good looking design.*

*However, I have to agree with LovinSpoonful with the placement of the firebox.*

*Also I prefer a design with the doors on the front rather than the whole top lifting. When you do need to open it you will loose much more heat with the open top.*

*Kudos to you for imagination. It's always more fun to fabricate if it is your design.*

*This is a rottisserie I built this year.*

*





*


----------



## alelover (Oct 20, 2011)

Cool design. Love the CAD pics. I agree with Ron on the door thing. You will loose serious heat opening a lid like that.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 20, 2011)

Your cad drawings remind me of this build.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104979/rear-facing-reverse-flow-barbecue-trailer/100  This forum is something to steal ideals from.I agree with the guys .You want a smoker lid not a grill lid.You need to retain all the heat for low and slow.So your not fighting to maintain temps.


----------



## smokejunky (Oct 20, 2011)

That is sweet Smoker.....I like the Diamond plate covers...

I thought that would come up about the large top door.....Not sure what else to do.   Unless I make it all one pc with some slide out trays.

Thanks for the reply's
 

I will take all that into consideration....I will look at some more options for the door.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2011)

Man Ron, you could quit your day job and fabricate smokers. 

I can't wait until the SF gathering so I can see that baby in action!

But Smokejunky, I am really looking forward to seeing what you come up with!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 20, 2011)

From one CAD guy to another.... nice modeling job!

As in all designs I still believe the most impotrant thing to live by is "the simpler, the better". I won't tell you how many times I have made my life harder with the phrase "You know what would be really cool?" , lol.

Simple shapes work  best and take advantage of pre-existing stuff - like using 8" pipe for the tubes from the firebox to the cook chamber. Then if you want to spend the money making the smoker more efficient you can do it by making the main chamber double walled and insulated. Like the others mentioned lifting the entire top half as a lid will involve large counter weights and what not, doors are much lighter and easier to use. I would also suggest a place to put a disposable aluminum drip pan to catch grease drippings, the ones they sell for putting under you car while changing the oil are a nice big size.


----------



## smokejunky (Oct 20, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> From one CAD guy to another.... nice modeling job!
> 
> As in all designs I still believe the most impotrant thing to live by is "the simpler, the better". I won't tell you how many times I have made my life harder with the phrase "You know what would be really cool?" , lol.
> 
> Simple shapes work  best and take advantage of pre-existing stuff - like using 8" pipe for the tubes from the firebox to the cook chamber. Then if you want to spend the money making the smoker more efficient you can do it by making the main chamber double walled and insulated. Like the others mentioned lifting the entire top half as a lid will involve large counter weights and what not, doors are much lighter and easier to use. I would also suggest a place to put a disposable aluminum drip pan to catch grease drippings, the ones they sell for putting under you car while changing the oil are a nice big size.


Thanks......Most of the complexity was to show off the fabrication capabilty we had.  I have a drip pan modeled to send the grease to the outside with a ball valve to drain it.  It seems as thought the lid will be my first priority...

I was just trying to stay away from the "Boxy or Cylinder" look....I know they are proven designs....and it seems as this thing has progresses and I see more designs, I'm going to have to come up with something that is very different to draw some new attention and discussion's.


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 20, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Man Ron, you could quit your day job and fabricate smokers.
> 
> I can't wait until the SF gathering so I can see that baby in action!
> 
> But Smokejunky, I am really looking forward to seeing what you come up with!!!


I did quit my day job Al.

Now my son runs the business and gives me a paycheck every week to stay home and out of his hair.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey Smokejunky, don't let us old farts discourage you, we just like to offer our opinions to try and save you some pain down the road.

Do your thing, use your imagination, but keep the pictures coming during your build.

We love to see a craftsman at work.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey you know what will be cool to make the door open like a Lamborghini 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You said you wanted to break the mold.To be a driver in the video.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






JIRodriguez said:


> From one CAD guy to another.... nice modeling job!
> 
> As in all designs I still believe the most important thing to live by is "the simpler, the better". I won't tell you how many times I have made my life harder with the phrase "You know what would be really cool?" , lol.
> 
> Simple shapes work  best and take advantage of pre-existing stuff - like using 8" pipe for the tubes from the firebox to the cook chamber. Then if you want to spend the money making the smoker more efficient you can do it by making the main chamber double walled and insulated. Like the others mentioned lifting the entire top half as a lid will involve large counter weights and what not, doors are much lighter and easier to use. I would also suggest a place to put a disposable aluminum drip pan to catch grease drippings, the ones they sell for putting under you car while changing the oil are a nice big size.


----------



## smokejunky (Oct 21, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Hey you know what will be cool to make the door open like a Lamborghini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be cool....I think I will have to go with some theme.   Thanks for the advice I will try and keep the updates coming.   Hopefully the build will be sooner than later.  if I can prove this design...Is there a market for custom smokers.  With the tools I have available I would like to sell as weldable kits or as complete kits. Can this be done withe the right design...is there a market?

Would there be any benifit to taking my design makeing it taller and adding dresser draw type shelves......Instead of say to swing doors ......maybe like 5 slide out shelve/trays?  I see alot people will have one big door with mulit shelves/trays.....or would it be to clumbsy?


----------



## michael ark (Oct 21, 2011)

This site is proof of a huge market.But the compotision is stiff.http://pitmaker.com/product/?make=BBQ+Smokers,http://stumpssmokers.com/products/gravity-feed-smokers/vertical-smokers/the-classic,http://www.backwoodsok.com/,http://www.sybbq.com/,http://langbbqsmokers.com/,http://www.gatorpit.net/pits.htm,http://www.tejassmokers.com/products/2040cc.htm,

http://www.jambopits.com/index.html,http://www.cadillaccookers.com/,http://www.jayzcustomsmokers.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3&Itemid=5,http://www.southwestsmoker.com/,http://www.easttexassmokercompany.com/Custom_Smokers.html,

http://pitsbyjj.com/products.asp,

http://www.kck.com/bbq/info/kingfisher_kooker_commercial_c_smoker.htm,http://carolinacustomcookers.com/,http://billscustomsmokersandgrills.com/,

http://www.bbqpits.com/,http://www.lonestargrillz.com/,http://marshallgrills.com/gallery.php,http://www.primecutgrills.com/prime.html,

http://www.angelfire.com/tx/mikejone/,http://zaksmoker.com/,http://www.mr-trailers.com/BBQSmokers.html,http://www.carolinagrills.net/

Did i forget any?Feel free to add.If you want to build something diffrent  build a vertical reverse flow with a side fire box large enough for a wood fire with a gavity feed charcoal chute on top.That you coud use to to feed the fire over night.


----------



## smokejunky (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow.....Im in the southern MN region and havent found any in this area....it seems like the further south you go the more there are smoker fabricators...

I like the idea....does a automated hopper feed the fire overnight then?


----------



## smokejunky (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## michael ark (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is a stumps gravity feed in action.


----------



## theshooter (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Junky - have you started on your build yet?


----------



## michael ark (Nov 4, 2011)

smokejunky said:


> This would be cool....I think I will have to go with some theme.   Thanks for the advice I will try and keep the updates coming.   Hopefully the build will be sooner than later.  if I can prove this design...Is there a market for custom smokers.  With the tools I have available I would like to sell as weldable kits or as complete kits. Can this be done withe the right design...is there a market?
> 
> Would there be any benifit to taking my design makeing it taller and adding dresser draw type shelves......Instead of say to swing doors ......maybe like 5 slide out shelve/trays?  I see alot people will have one big door with mulit shelves/trays.....or would it be to clumbsy?









Drawers smoker.


----------

